# Static and No Radio Reception from MKIV Monsoon Stereo



## mpython77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Before anyone launches in and starts lecturing me on not checking or searching the threads, this issue has been plaguing me for two years and have searched for similar issues and nothing has fixed my stereo problem. 

The speakers "pop" when I turn the car off or power down the head unit just like with aftermarket installs, however, this is the stock double din Monsoon head unit. Obviously, if I leave the amplifier plugged in I get parasitic draw and it kills my battery. 

The head unit powers up and will play CD's but it sounds like bad radio reception. Tons of static and if I turn up the volume too loud the speakers start with this bass flutter sound. 

The radio has ZERO reception. I hit seek or tune and get nothing. 

Things I have done. 



Pulled Fuse #42? and power cycled the head unit. Unplugged the battery, actually, it has been replaced since this issue started. 
Replaced the fuse on the back of the Monsoon head unit. 
Put the head unit into test mode and get no reception from the antenna. 
Power is getting to the antenna base and coax cable seems fine. 
Performed a continuity check on all connections going back to the amplifier.
Checked and lifted and cleaned all grounds in the cabin and in the engine bay. 
I have replaced the antenna base and mast. 
I have swapped both the head unit and the amplifier with a 2003 VW Passat. Both worked in the Passat while the head unit and amp from the Passat had the same issue in my car, a MKIV R32. 
Ran VAGCOM, cleared codes, inspected the status of the antenna and head unit and everything seemed good. 

At first I thought I could just fix it and be done. Then it became personal after doing everything above. I know the head unit and amp work but it won't in my car. 

What am I missing? I know there are a couple CANBUS connections to the Monsoon unit. Could this be causing my issues? It all started when I had a professional alignment done on my car and they ran some diagnostics and thought maybe they screwed something up with their diagnostic tool. Any stereo guru's out there?


----------



## Codename-R32 (Jan 10, 2015)

*start with this tech bulletin*

start with this tech bulletin :banghead:


----------



## Codename-R32 (Jan 10, 2015)

sorry i didn't see you already tried the head unit diag
it has to be the wires or a harness this should help


----------



## Codename-R32 (Jan 10, 2015)

wire diagram from back of stereo with id's for canbus connections.


----------



## Codename-R32 (Jan 10, 2015)

either way it's a known issue good luck i just put a whole new system in with all new wires and bypassed the factory harness and disco'ed the can bus hi and low
but the way you describe it sounds like a bad amp in the head unit and monsoon amp. when solid state amps go out they usually do **** like what you're describing esp with the whole cd playing off the head unit and it still sounds like ****. you need a mini speaker and a multimeter and a schwaben terminal release kit and verify wire by wire if thats the way your ready to go...


----------



## mpython77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Codename-R32 said:


> either way it's a known issue good luck i just put a whole new system in with all new wires and bypassed the factory harness and disco'ed the can bus hi and low
> but the way you describe it sounds like a bad amp in the head unit and monsoon amp. when solid state amps go out they usually do **** like what you're describing esp with the whole cd playing off the head unit and it still sounds like ****. you need a mini speaker and a multimeter and a schwaben terminal release kit and verify wire by wire if thats the way your ready to go...


Thanks for the response. I think I just needed someone else to say it. I agree that the symptoms I have been seeing/hearing are associated with a bad solid state amp. However, when I placed both the amp and the head unit in another car, and it worked, that's when it threw me off. I am going to throw in a spare Alpine HU I have laying around and bypass the amp in the hatch so I can at least have some tunes. Thanks for taking the time to respond. Cheers :beer:


----------

